# Lifetime Supply!



## sterling1989 (Jul 23, 2019)

As it is getting harder and harder to find incandescent bulbs in general, and unique sizes in particular, I have started buying bulk whenever I can.
Today I ordered 250 PR-2 bulbs for my many two cell incandescent flashlights. That should be more then enough so that I never need to worry about bulbs again.

Just needs to stock up on a few of the other sizes I need and then I'll be all set.


----------



## sterling1989 (Jul 23, 2019)

I meant to add: Anyone else building up a supply?


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 23, 2019)

I did in 2016 and 17. My hoarde likely weighs 15 pounds or so (not including boxes).

If you can find Tung Sol bulbs they have really nice beams. They were for heavy duty uses like radios and cars etc. Chicago Miniatures aint bad either. Many times those come in boxes of 10. For #222 lights Holland made Norelcos had sweet beams. Brinkmann Nextar bi-pins aint bad for that style light like 2aa Rayovac Industrial flashlights and such. 

Getting pricey now but PR based Maglite xenons are definitely worth the coin. The krypton will add new life to the older military lights too.


----------



## konifans (Jul 23, 2019)

Total: 1453 bulbs 
These are all made in USA / Mexico / Germany / Japan and Hong Kong, and I also have more than 1,000 bulbs made in China and Taiwan but I do not list them below. 


ModelSpec.Base / GasQuantityMaglite 1-cell AAA1.2V 0.3ABi Pin Vacuum?100Maglite 2-cell AA/AAA2.4V 0.3ABi Pin Xenon180Maglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VBi Pin Xenon100Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8V7Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8VP13.5S / PR Xenon42Maglite 5-cell C/D6V16Maglite 6-cell C/D7.2V32Maglite 4-cell C/D MSA44.8VP13.5S / PR Krypton70Maglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VP13.5S / PR Krypton200Maglite 3-Cell C/D3.6V100Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8V15Maglite 5-cell C/D6V2Maglite 6-cell C/D7.2V66WIXPR31017 XPR33.6V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Xenon160Osram HPR522.8V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Halogen34+Osram HPR534V 0.85A24+HPR516.5V 0.7A7Philips 2.4V 1.2A2.4V 1.2AP13.5S / PR Krypton9Philips PR208.63V 0.5AP13.5S / PR Vacumm25Philips 2222.25V 0.25AE10 / 222 Vacuum100Lamptronix LTX2429JT2.4-3.6V?Bi Pin Vacuum18Streamlighte 6V Bi Pin4.8VBi Pin Xenon3Maglite LR000016V 1.5AG4 Halogen60UKE 14801 6V 2.1W4.8V14801 Xenon15Surefire P60 6V4.8VP60 Xenon40+Surefire P90 9V7.2V2Surefire N903.6V + 3.6VN90 Halogen / Xenon13Surefire N14.8VN1 Xenon-Halogen3Surefire MN157.2VMN15 Xenon-Halogen7Surefire MN609.6V?MN60 Xenon-Halogen2Surefire MN619.6V?MN61 Xenon-Halogen1


----------



## sterling1989 (Jul 24, 2019)

Is that your supply konifans or what you have for sale? :wave:



konifans said:


> Total: 1453 bulbs
> These are all made in USA / Mexico / Germany / Japan and Hong Kong, and I also have more than 1,000 bulbs made in China and Taiwan but I do not list them below.
> 
> 
> ModelSpec.Base / GasQuantityMaglite 1-cell AAA1.2V 0.3ABi Pin Vacuum?100Maglite 2-cell AA/AAA2.4V 0.3ABi Pin Xenon180Maglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VBi Pin Xenon100Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8V7Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8VP13.5S / PR Xenon42Maglite 5-cell C/D6V16Maglite 6-cell C/D7.2V32Maglite 4-cell C/D MSA44.8VP13.5S / PR Krypton70Maglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VP13.5S / PR Krypton200Maglite 3-Cell C/D3.6V100Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8V15Maglite 5-cell C/D6V2Maglite 6-cell C/D7.2V66WIXPR31017 XPR33.6V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Xenon160Osram HPR522.8V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Halogen34+Osram HPR534V 0.85A24+HPR516.5V 0.7A7Philips 2.4V 1.2A2.4V 1.2AP13.5S / PR Krypton9Philips PR208.63V 0.5AP13.5S / PR Vacumm25Philips 2222.25V 0.25AE10 / 222 Vacuum100Lamptronix LTX2429JT2.4-3.6V?Bi Pin Vacuum18Streamlighte 6V Bi Pin4.8VBi Pin Xenon3Maglite LR000016V 1.5AG4 Halogen60UKE 14801 6V 2.1W4.8V14801 Xenon15Surefire P60 6V4.8VP60 Xenon40+Surefire P90 9V7.2V2Surefire N903.6V + 3.6VN90 Halogen / Xenon13Surefire N14.8VN1 Xenon-Halogen3Surefire MN157.2VMN15 Xenon-Halogen7Surefire MN609.6V?MN60 Xenon-Halogen2Surefire MN619.6V?MN61 Xenon-Halogen1


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jul 24, 2019)

That’s crazy! I remember way back when I was a kid I had a 3D MagLite that I beat the heck out of, and in all the use I had with it, I don’t remember ever burning out even one bulb. I’ve had crazy good luck with bulbs just going and going... I feel like the bulbs you guys have stocked would last me several lifetimes!!! I’m planning to pick up some Tads customs stuff, and I feel like 10 or 20 bulbs is plenty, but now you guys have me thinking maybe I should think about doing more if I want that light to go no matter how long I own it and use it...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 24, 2019)

I figured 3 or 4 P60's would last the rest of my life but still clicked the buy it now thingy at eBay when I saw homie had 20 for $50. Bonus was 10 were Laser Products modules and 10 were SureFire modules. 

Same with Mag kryptons. I figured 5 or so would last my lifetime but a dude had twin packs for a buck 99 and had 12. I bought all 12.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm doing this as well. I only need to cover 6Ps, A2s, and E series. I managed to build a lifetime supply with Tad's, Lumensfactory, and Chinese knockoffs. Wish I had more incan's than that to cover, but I simply don't.


----------



## Greenbean (Jul 26, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> I figured 3 or 4 P60's would last the rest of my life but still clicked the buy it now thingy at eBay when I saw homie had 20 for $50. Bonus was 10 were Laser Products modules and 10 were SureFire modules.
> 
> Same with Mag kryptons. I figured 5 or so would last my lifetime but a dude had twin packs for a buck 99 and had 12. I bought all 12.



I did the same thing a while back and scored six new original Surefire bulbs for my 8N, with an 18650 adapter it’s a sweet sweet can beam and almost by favorite around the home now.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jul 26, 2019)

Let's see some pics of these hoards!! I'll grab one of my PR selection tomorrow. I'm no where near 15lbs but I bet I have 5lbs or so.

How long are you guys getting out of PR bulbs? I've had a PR2 in my 2D fire wood gettin' Mag for the last 4 years and I must have 100 or so hours on it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 27, 2019)

I use one 2c light the most and it still has the original bulb from the 1980's. It gets oh, I dunno… perhaps 3 hours a year?






These are what I keep handy to ensure any one of the few hundred various incan lights can put out light in a short time. 
My hoarde is in sealed containers kept in a temperature controlled atmosphere, where fire or flood would not likely be an issue. Nothing in life is gaurenteed except death and taxes, but an effort has been made to reduce risks as much as I know how too and not have to rent a space.


----------



## DRoc (Jul 28, 2019)

I've collected over forty P61's over the years. They work well for me on 18650.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 29, 2019)

I have 4 incan bulbs and 2 Dorcy drop-in LEDs for my 2D Maglite. That will be enough for my lifetime.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 29, 2019)

DRoc said:


> I've collected over forty P61's over the years. They work well for me on 18650.



I’m guessing they are very dim being that they are under driven? Any truth that this is bad for the bulb?


----------



## DRoc (Aug 4, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> I’m guessing they are very dim being that they are under driven? Any truth that this is bad for the bulb?



These points have been covered numerous times on this site previously.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 4, 2019)

I see. And???


----------



## leukos (Aug 5, 2019)

Under-driven incans develop tungsten deposits on the glass. The glass may darken over time and reduce output.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok thanks. I thought I remembered hearing something like that. But does it also decrease the life of the bulbs as well?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Ok thanks. I thought I remembered hearing something like that. But does it also decrease the life of the bulbs as well?


Yes


----------



## leukos (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes, if the tungsten is on the glass, then the xenon/halogen is not returning it to the filament = reduced bulb life


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve been running a p60 on an 18650 Li-MN red labeled AW for a few years now (I never let the voltage go below 3.7 or 3.8v) and I swear the bulb looks clear as the day I bought it...


----------



## snakebite (Aug 31, 2019)

i have plenty on hand but you sir take the cake!
preparing for the led killing emp?
currency for a SHTF scenario?


konifans said:


> Total: 1453 bulbs
> These are all made in USA / Mexico / Germany / Japan and Hong Kong, and I also have more than 1,000 bulbs made in China and Taiwan but I do not list them below.
> 
> 
> ModelSpec.Base / GasQuantityMaglite 1-cell AAA1.2V 0.3ABi Pin Vacuum?100Maglite 2-cell AA/AAA2.4V 0.3ABi Pin Xenon180Maglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VBi Pin Xenon100Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8V7Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8VP13.5S / PR Xenon42Maglite 5-cell C/D6V16Maglite 6-cell C/D7.2V32Maglite 4-cell C/D MSA44.8VP13.5S / PR Krypton70Maglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VP13.5S / PR Krypton200Maglite 3-Cell C/D3.6V100Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8V15Maglite 5-cell C/D6V2Maglite 6-cell C/D7.2V66WIXPR31017 XPR33.6V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Xenon160Osram HPR522.8V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Halogen34+Osram HPR534V 0.85A24+HPR516.5V 0.7A7Philips 2.4V 1.2A2.4V 1.2AP13.5S / PR Krypton9Philips PR208.63V 0.5AP13.5S / PR Vacumm25Philips 2222.25V 0.25AE10 / 222 Vacuum100Lamptronix LTX2429JT2.4-3.6V?Bi Pin Vacuum18Streamlighte 6V Bi Pin4.8VBi Pin Xenon3Maglite LR000016V 1.5AG4 Halogen60UKE 14801 6V 2.1W4.8V14801 Xenon15Surefire P60 6V4.8VP60 Xenon40+Surefire P90 9V7.2V2Surefire N903.6V + 3.6VN90 Halogen / Xenon13Surefire N14.8VN1 Xenon-Halogen3Surefire MN157.2VMN15 Xenon-Halogen7Surefire MN609.6V?MN60 Xenon-Halogen2Surefire MN619.6V?MN61 Xenon-Halogen1


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2019)

Seems odd but now that I think about it, yes; I can see the need for buying inca. bulbs in bulk.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 7, 2019)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> I’ve been running a p60 on an 18650 Li-MN red labeled AW for a few years now (I never let the voltage go below 3.7 or 3.8v) and I swear the bulb looks clear as the day I bought it...


This is the kind of first-hand info I love to see, thanks!


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 7, 2019)

the only bulbs i'd stock up on are wa1185, but i can't find them anywhere now


----------



## mcm308 (Dec 18, 2019)

I need to get bulbs for my A2 and M4.

Obviously the A2 I'll probably get a Tad socket and a bunch extras.

The M4 I have 2x16650 and I have a G4 halogen socket but not sure what bulbs to get. I am thinking Osram 64250 but read that they dont fit through the hole in the reflector.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## ampdude (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm glad my current stock of bulbs will definitely outlive me, and likely heirs. Yet I'm still looking for more (like an idiot).


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 19, 2019)

I'll make a list of all my bulbs. It's a large number!!!


----------



## novice (Dec 19, 2019)

mcm308 said:


> The M4 I have 2x16650 and I have a G4 halogen socket but not sure what bulbs to get. I am thinking Osram 64250 but read that they dont fit through the hole in the reflector.



This may be considered sacrilege, but I used an adjustable hand reamer of the right size to open up the "channel" on my KT-1 turbohead. It took me a while, but now it allows the insertion of third-party G4 base bulbs that are in the G4 adapter socket.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 19, 2019)

You did what?!!! With a what?!!!!!! Oh that poor poor thing😞


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 19, 2019)

Way to go, Novice!
P


----------



## ampdude (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm gonna pretend I didn't read novice's post.


----------



## junkman (Jan 5, 2020)

Dang I really need to step up my game. I wish I could find a cheap substitute for the 4D bipin mag bulbs. At $4-5 a pop its hard to stockpile those.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 6, 2020)

I’m I have some, but didn’t go nuts on them. I remember weighing it out for awhile, but I don’t frequently use my I cans anymore, except for a Mag 2c ROP low with a FM lop reflector; amazing beam profile. I have 5 sets of ROP bulbs. That should hold me for a while.
I also keep a few Surefire bulbs and modules and have a few 1185 and 1111 bulbs.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2020)

junkman said:


> Dang I really need to step up my game. I wish I could find a cheap substitute for the 4D bipin mag bulbs. At $4-5 a pop its hard to stockpile those.



Brinkmann made bulbs for a while. 
Bipin? I don't think they ever did those for C/D lights but their krypton PR base were on par with Maglite and are still readily found at eBay. The best PR xenon were Maglite but they are getting pretty scarce.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (May 16, 2020)

I`v got a fairly healthy collection of e10 MES bulbs in assorted voltages from 1.2v to 12v lensed and unlensed, as well as a few 7.2v flange types for my 6Ds. But I`m really finding it hard (impossible) to source a bi-pin for 3 AA `maglite` clone/copy, I can`t seem to find anything even close, I`d buy half a dozen if I could.


----------



## novice (May 16, 2020)

Katherine Alicia,
I don't know if it is the right pin size, or what the output is, but you might try looking into the Streamlight 51102 bi-pin bulb for the Streamlight 51002 "twin-task" 3C light. The bulb and hybrid light have been discontinued, but you can find NOS in online searches. If you decide to try out one of these 2-Pk bulb sets, you might want to search for awhile, for I have found NOS Streamlight bulbs to vary quite a bit in terms of online prices.

Oh, and by the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katherine Alicia (May 16, 2020)

Thanks, I just had a look for those and found some but they`re all in the USA, and after postage and import tax it`s more than I paid for the torch! LOL
I`v seen some: Barthelme 20710330 Xenon High-pressure Bulb T1 3.0V 0.9W Bi-Pin that`s UK stock, and some streamlight propolymer ones, that will cost me £50 but there`s 9 of them.
As much as it goes against the grain, I may have to mod this myself eventually, I have several thousand 1W surface mount LEDs on a roll, it wouldn`t take much to put a small resistor on there and a couple of wires. it would be a decent stop-gap measure until I could source some propper bulbs (that I can afford! LOL) :-D


----------



## xxo (May 16, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> Thanks, I just had a look for those and found some but they`re all in the USA, and after postage and import tax it`s more than I paid for the torch! LOL



Until you find the 3 cell bulbs, you could run it on 2 cell bulbs with a dummy cell - won't be as bright but it will light up.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 16, 2020)

Welcome to CPF, Katherine Alicia.  :welcome:


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 16, 2020)

xxo said:


> Until you find the 3 cell bulbs, you could run it on 2 cell bulbs with a dummy cell - won't be as bright but it will light up.


That's actually no good for flashlight bulbs as it won't allow the gas fill to return tungsten back to the filament.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 16, 2020)

Whenever this subject comes up, I look back and feel a sense of relief that I stocked up on 8 different bulb types. With my infrequent usage they should last a lifetime.

One thing I haven't loaded up for is the E2E. Thanks to TAD, and Lumens Factory there are still aftermarket options, which is fine as the stock bulb just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## xxo (May 16, 2020)

Bimmerboy said:


> That's actually no good for flashlight bulbs as it won't allow the gas fill to return tungsten back to the filament.




Why is that? It's a 2 cell bulb running on 2 cells.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 16, 2020)

xxo said:


> Why is that? It's a 2 cell bulb running on 2 cells.


Oops! I read that too quickly and thought you said to run a 3 cell bulb on two.

Where's that facepalm emoji? Can't find it. I'll use this instead. :fail: LOL


----------



## ma tumba (May 16, 2020)

Although I do love incand bulbs, I am rarely using them in real life. I still like taking some lights out of the box just for fun. Hence the selection of bulbs that I have stashed:

1. wa1111 - I use them in my M6 with the phd power pack, in my 6p with the fivemega sunlight module and aw 3-stage tail switch.

2. Fivemega's 1794, 11v axial and 1499 that I use in his 2x18350 and 3x18350 hosts

3. Fivemega's 6.6v axial, same as (1)

4. Mag 5D, same as (2)

5. All possible options for surefire A2: fivemega's, lumens factory, tad's, stock surefire

I do also have some wa1185 and 1909 but I have never used them


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 16, 2020)

Ma tumba - Excellent choices. You've also named 5 bulbs I considered important for me to get while still available, and/or cheaper than now. The FM1794, 11V axial, Carley H1499 (thanks to Litho!), WA1185, and FM1909.

Also have a small stash of 623, 458, and some PARticularly high throw, GE PAR46's that I can't remember the name of at the moment (still available I think, but 3 - 4 X the price now).


----------



## bykfixer (May 17, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> I`v got a fairly healthy collection of e10 MES bulbs in assorted voltages from 1.2v to 12v lensed and unlensed, as well as a few 7.2v flange types for my 6Ds. But I`m really finding it hard (impossible) to source a bi-pin for 3 AA `maglite` clone/copy, I can`t seem to find anything even close, I`d buy half a dozen if I could.



Brinkmann had a 3aa light called TriMax or something like that. Their bulbs are named Nexstar. Try searching eBay for some of those if you haven't found any yet. 

There was a thread here about some bulbs by Lamptronix where a bunch of surplus bulbs from American F-14 fighter jet dashboard lamps were released. Tough as nails those are. Ugly beam but great for bi-pin 2 and 3 cell aa flashlights. There may be some of those still out there too. Sellers sold them 12 at a time for about a dollar apiece if I recall correctly.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (May 18, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Brinkmann had a 3aa light called TriMax or something like that. Their bulbs are named Nexstar. Try searching eBay for some of those if you haven't found any yet.
> 
> There was a thread here about some bulbs by Lamptronix where a bunch of surplus bulbs from American F-14 fighter jet dashboard lamps were released. Tough as nails those are. Ugly beam but great for bi-pin 2 and 3 cell aa flashlights. There may be some of those still out there too. Sellers sold them 12 at a time for about a dollar apiece if I recall correctly.




Thanks! I just had a look and they only have the 2.4v bulbs at the moment, but it`s great having another keyword I can use in searches for future use! :-D


----------



## 325addict (Aug 9, 2020)

I stocked up on WA bi-pin lamps while still available (more than 70 pieces of various types) and I've got a FULL carton box of 12X12X12" of all kinds of original Maglite bulbs... too many to list!
Also, 6 pieces of P90 Surefire D26 dropins, and various other SF bulbs and Lumens Factory bulbs... and 30 Carly bi-pin bulbs and 5 pieces FM1909 bulbs and and and....


----------



## ma tumba (Aug 9, 2020)

Love this thread. 

Actually, over last few months after I had resumed my every night walks in the park, I have been carrying incand lights only, with multi-level switches. I started with a 3x18350 fivemega focusable host with the 11v axial but swiftly moved to 2x18650 wa1111 in fm sunlight d26 module.

Today I will be trying an M6 with the 6v axial and the phd6 pack, for much more throw. I have 5 those axials and twice more wa1111. Almost zero right?


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Aug 9, 2020)

here`s my Incan collection/supply:





the top left isn`t empty it has my 3v Bi-pin bulbs in there, and the bottom right are my PR to E10 adapters that I made. 
I collect a lot of retro incans and most of them take E10 MES bulbs, that`s why there`s quite a lot of them


----------



## ma tumba (Aug 9, 2020)

What are those 3v bipin?


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Aug 9, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> What are those 3v bipin?




I don`t know the make of them, some were taken out of a joblot of mini-mag clones and the others are originally for panel meters but work perfectly too.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks like you have some really nice amounts of really old oem style bulbs. 
Nice!! 

(far left, 4 down, those 3 look similar to really early bulbs from the 1910's or so).


----------



## RetroTechie (Aug 9, 2020)

Bimmerboy said:


> That's actually no good for flashlight bulbs as it won't allow the gas fill to return tungsten back to the filament.


This is referring to the halogen cycle which only applies to... halogen bulbs. So yes in that case it's best to run them at rated voltage or perhaps slightly below. But for regular incandescent bulbs (as in: no halogen gasses inside the bulb), it's different: lower working voltage = exponentially longer life. To find out more, search the intertubes for "lamp rerating".

Myself I own only a few incandescent flashlights. And I wouldn't consider stocking more than say, 3..5 spare bulbs for each. Unless they get thrown in my lap for free (which happens occasionally  ).

Why? I rarely use these lights anyway. And each bulb represent a # of hours runtime. Say each bulb is designed to last ~1000h _at rated voltage_ (do note that especially small bulbs are often overvolted in their normal applications). A stock of eg. 5 spare bulbs then represents 5000hrs of runtime, which is ~30 weeks or more than 1/2 _year_ of continuous operation. No way I hit anywhere close to that with occasionally-for-fun use.

Yes there's drops etc, but I'm careful with my gear. So given the above it just doesn't make sense to keep money tied up in a lifetime stock of spare bulbs. Never mind that it's only a matter of time before popular bulb types are produced new again (if not already happening). Same as happened with old media like cassette tapes, vinyl records etc, or even some types of electronics tubes :huh: (no I kid you not!).


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Aug 9, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Looks like you have some really nice amounts of really old oem style bulbs.
> Nice!!
> 
> (far left, 4 down, those 3 look similar to really early bulbs from the 1910's or so).



Thanks, I have some quite old ones in there and I try to buy new old stock where possible as well (they last longer and most are a much better quality) 
those you mentioned are 2.2v lensed bulbs, not sure of their age, but the frosted bulb in brass on the top row and 3 across is probably the oldest in there.



RetroTechie said:


> I wouldn't consider stocking more than say, 3..5 spare bulbs for each. Unless they get thrown in my lap for free (which happens occasionally ).
> 
> Why? I rarely use these lights anyway. And each bulb represent a # of hours runtime. Say each bulb is designed to last ~1000h at rated voltage (do note that especially small bulbs are often overvolted in their normal applications). A stock of eg. 5 spare bulbs then represents 5000hrs of runtime, which is ~30 weeks or more than 1/2 year of continuous operation. No way I hit anywhere close to that with occasionally-for-fun use.
> 
> Yes there's drops etc, but I'm careful with my gear. So given the above it just doesn't make sense to keep money tied up in a lifetime stock of spare bulbs. Never mind that it's only a matter of time before popular bulb types are produced new again (if not already happening). Same as happened with old media like cassette tapes, vinyl records etc, or even some types of electronics tubes (no I kid you not!).



That`s the difference though, I use mine every single day for about an hour, it soon mounts up! the idea that some of these bulbs and flashlights will outlive me someday makes me smile, because some of these bulbs and torches have already outlived their previous owners too! and so the cycle continues...


----------



## konifans (Oct 5, 2020)

It is time to update my list. :devil:


ModelSpec.Base / GasQuantityMaglite 1-cell AAA1.2V 0.3ABi Pin Vacuum?100GermanyMaglite 2-cell AA/AAA2.4V 0.3ABi Pin Xenon180GermanyMaglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VBi Pin Xenon
100Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8V7Maglite 6-cell C/D7.2V22Maglite 4-cell C/D4.8VP13.5S / PR Xenon
42MexicoMaglite 5-cell C/D6V16MexicoMaglite 6-cell C/D7.2V32MexicoMaglite 4-cell C/D MSA44.8VP13.5S / PR Krypton70MexicoMaglite 2-Cell C/D2.4VP13.5S / PR Krypton
200Hong KongMaglite 3-Cell C/D3.6V100Hong KongMaglite 4-cell C/D4.8V15Hong KongMaglite 5-cell C/D6V2Hong KongMaglite 6-cell C/D7.2V66Hong KongWIXPR31017 XPR33.6V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Xenon160JapanOsram HPR522.8V 0.85AP13.5S / PR Halogen
34+GermanyOsram HPR534V 0.85A24+GermanyHPR516.5V 0.7A7Philips 2.4V 1.2A2.4V 1.2AP13.5S / PR Krypton9Hong KongPhilips PR208.63V 0.5AP13.5S / PR Vacumm25Hong KongPhilips 2222.25V 0.25AE10 / 222 Vacuum100Hong KongCEC 368 S.C.2.5V 0.2A 0.5WMidget Flanged20Taiwan?Lamptronix LTX2429JT2.4-3.6V?Bi Pin Vacuum18Streamlighte 6V Bi Pin4.8VBi Pin Xenon3Maglite LR000016V 1.5AG4 Halogen60USAUKE 14801 6V 2.1W4.8V14801 Xenon15USA / MexicoSurefire P60 6V4.8VP60 Xenon
40+USA / MexicoSurefire P90 9V7.2V2USA / MexicoSurefire N903.6V + 3.6VN90 Halogen / Xenon13USA / MexicoSurefire N33.6V + 3.6VN90 Halogen / Xenon2USA / MexicoSurefire N14.8VN1 Xenon-Halogen3USA / MexicoSurefire MN157.2VMN15 Xenon-Halogen7USA / MexicoSurefire MN609.6V?MN60 Xenon-Halogen2USA / MexicoSurefire MN619.6V?MN61 Xenon-Halogen1USA / MexicoPhilips 66056V 10WG4 Halogen42000hrsPhilips 73876V 10WG4 Halogen8GermanyPhilips 73886V 20WG4 Halogen26GermanyPhilips 57616V 30WG4 Halogen20GermanyPhilips 702712V 50WG6.35 Halogen15GermanyPhilips 702312V 100WG6.35 Halogen4GermanyOsram 642506V 20WG4 Halogen72GermanyOsram 6461012V 50WG6.35 Halogen6GermanyOsram 6462512V 100WG6.35 Halogen6Germany


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2020)

I remember a few years back looking for bulbs for my Streamlight Keymate and Pocketmate (basically solitaire and aaa minimag clones) and I ran across a site at eBay for some. I ordered all the guy had. Several twin packs if I recall correctly. So later that day I get a PM from the guy telling me he had some other bulbs from the 1980's. We exchanged a few messages back and forth and by the end of the day I had acquired a bunch of really hard to find bulbs like Maglite 7 cell, Pelican Big D bulbs, super rare Sigma bulbs and Pelican modules for long defunct dive lights and such. He was moving his hardware store across town and wanted to liquidate old stock. I ended receiving a box of stuff that was about a foot square and 6 inches tall. 

If you have old Laser Products P60's there's a chance the bulb is a Streamlight Scorpion bulb. For a time before Osram got the contract, John Matthews was buying bulbs from Streamlight. Not that many bi-pin bulbs for 6 volt lights were being made so SureFire struck a deal with Streamlight for a short term solution to a bulb shortage. That helped save Streamlight actually. Streamlight lost a big case against Maglite not for a carbon copy of the minimag but for stamping the name on the bezel ring of C and D sized Excalibure lights. Tony had patented the name stamp on the bezel ring and when Streamlight infringed Tony nearly wiped out Streamlight who was famous with NASA for making 1-5 million candle power lights in New Jersey in the 1970's. 

It's a small world in the flashlight biz. In the late 1960's Streamlite was contracted to mimic sunshine for the space program. They did a 5 million candlepower hand held (with shoulder carry near automobile sized battery) for NASA. Wealthy boaters and hunters loved the 1 million candlepower version. In 1973 the light was $99 and the battery $499. Good luck finding a bulb for that dude these days. Anyway Streamlight later joined the ranks of those trying to out Maglite Maglite. Tony was very protective of his patents. So when (now called) Streamlight bought Kel-Lite from Tonys buddy Don Kellers arch nemeisis and later infringed on Tonys bezel ring stamp patent he pounched. He won and Streamlight was bankrupt. 

Well, Streamlight being in good graces with the US government built a light not that far off from John Matthews 6 volt number called "the SureFire". It was called Scorpion. John was familiar with folks in the US govsrnment as well and was trying to sell lights to the military under the name SureFire. So was Streamlight. Streamlight had won a small contract with metropolitan police departments on the east coast. SureFire had begun to gain traction with law enforcement on the west coast under the name Laser Products with its SureFire model. (Sidebar: procurement agents were reluctant to enquire about that 'laser products surefire 6' and kept asking "got any sure fires in stock?" so hence the name change.) So when SureFire was selling lights at a brisk pace to police departments John Matthews struck up a deal with Streamlight to supply some bulbs at a deep discount in order to avoid being hassled about that dang near clone called the Scorpion. Still hurting from the Maglite lawsuit they agreed and the rest is history. Eventually both went on to sell millions of flashlights to the US government along with state and local agencies. 
So next time you use your old SureFire 6 remember it may have been one of the lights that helped Streamlight stay in business.


----------



## konifans (Oct 6, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> I remember a few years back looking for bulbs for my Streamlight Keymate and Pocketmate (basically solitaire and aaa minimag clones) and I ran across a site at eBay for some. I ordered all the guy had. Several twin packs if I recall correctly. So later that day I get a PM from the guy telling me he had some other bulbs from the 1980's. We exchanged a few messages back and forth and by the end of the day I had acquired a bunch of really hard to find bulbs like Maglite 7 cell, Pelican Big D bulbs, super rare Sigma bulbs and Pelican modules for long defunct dive lights and such. He was moving his hardware store across town and wanted to liquidate old stock. I ended receiving a box of stuff that was about a foot square and 6 inches tall.
> 
> If you have old Laser Products P60's there's a chance the bulb is a Streamlight Scorpion bulb. For a time before Osram got the contract, John Matthews was buying bulbs from Streamlight. Not that many bi-pin bulbs for 6 volt lights were being made so SureFire struck a deal with Streamlight for a short term solution to a bulb shortage. That helped save Streamlight actually. Streamlight lost a big case against Maglite not for a carbon copy of the minimag but for stamping the name on the bezel ring of C and D sized Excalibure lights. Tony had patented the name stamp on the bezel ring and when Streamlight infringed Tony nearly wiped out Streamlight who was famous with NASA for making 1-5 million candle power lights in New Jersey in the 1970's.
> 
> ...



Interesting story!!
I though all Surefire bulbs were made by Carley. 
Didn't know that Streamlight is the first using 6V Xenon bulb.
So the Scorpion was released earlier than Surefire 6?
It makes Osram the game changer of flashlight industry >> from Krypton PR bulb to high output Xenon bi pin bulb:laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2020)

I said Osram incorrectly. You are right it was Carley. 

The SureFire 6 came before the Scorpion. There was a time though when SureFire needed some bulbs and got them from Streamlight. I do not know if it were a few dozen, a few hundred or what. There weren't all that many SureFire 6 made back then afterall. Just that Streamlight supplied the bulbs for a batch of P60's to go into them.


----------



## 325addict (Oct 11, 2020)

The new (and only these are available now) Maglite Xenon bulbs for C and D-cell lights ARE indeed bi-pin bulbs. In every pack, you get an adapter to make then suitable for the PR-socket of your Mag...



bykfixer said:


> Brinkmann made bulbs for a while.
> Bipin? I don't think they ever did those for C/D lights but their krypton PR base were on par with Maglite and are still readily found at eBay. The best PR xenon were Maglite but they are getting pretty scarce.


----------



## ma tumba (Oct 11, 2020)

Not sure if I have mentioned this, but the new Mag bi-pin bulbs fit the fivemega hosts for 1794/1499 bulbs. This opens a lot of new lower power options which I actually prefer in smaller hosts, eg I love 5D bulb with 2x18350 (very white beam) and going to try 3D with 1x18650, expecting a pleasant warmer tint


----------



## Grijon (Oct 11, 2020)

I just ordered Tad's Customs 7.2v 1.2A bulbs, both the PR and bipin, 5 of each.

Maybe not a lifetime supply, but the most I've ever had on hand at one time.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 14, 2020)

I am now also starting to build a supply of bulbs - so far just for A2 + MN types (M4 / M6). I found that Philips 7387 (10W) and 7388 (20W) can still be purchased in e-shops for very reasonable prices (around $5), so I think this these will cover most of my M6 usages with a bi-pin adapter from Tad (which I don't have yet because HK post has stopped airmail to our country due to Covid ). For the A2 I bought 4 LF lamps (HO-A2), Tad bi-pin + 10 bulbs of type 3712. I don't think I will ever use these many bulbs but I like to have the peace of mind. I also found a shop here in Europe that still has MA-02 for A2 but they charge 48$, that's a bit too much for my taste.
It's good to know that Lumens Factory is still producing lamp assemblies for most SF flashlights, I hope they will continue as long as possible.


----------



## ma tumba (Dec 14, 2020)

Daniel_sk said:


> I am now also starting to build a supply of bulbs - so far just for A2 + MN types (M4 / M6). I found that Philips 7387 (10W) and 7388 (20W) can still be purchased in e-shops for very reasonable prices (around $5), so I think this these will cover most of my M6 usages with a bi-pin adapter from Tad (which I don't have yet because HK post has stopped airmail to our country due to Covid ).



Are you happy with 10/20W bulbs in an M6? I have found that I need at least a 30W one and would not mind having a 50W or more


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 14, 2020)

I haven't tried yet , I am just in the process of building my M6 setup. I found a shop that has 7387 and 7388 for 3 euro a piece. 
They also have the 30W 5761 for 7 Euro, but the current draw on 18650 will be too much, maybe the new hybrid high power 18650 will handle it fine (for example I have these Vapcell 15A on the way to me: https://budgetlightforum.com/node/75555) if they don't insta-flash the bulb. I read that some people run the 5761 just fine on IMR cells, so these protected high power 18650 could be fine and the internal resistance will be maybe higher and safer to prevent insta-flashing it. 
I don't (yet) have the luxury of PhD-M6 and I like the 2x18650 factor.


----------



## 325addict (Dec 23, 2020)

I just bought 35 each 2.8V / 500mA and 4V / 500mA PR base Halogen bulbs, for the many 2-cell and 3-cell lights I have. Also bought 25 pieces halogen 2.5V / 500mA with E10 (SES) thread.

I am at the point of buying 100 pieces 2.5V / 500mA halogen PR-bulbs, but that's some serious money.

I have a LOT of original Mag bulbs in nearly all voltages and varieties and a lot of standard PR-bulbs like the well-known 2.5V/0.3A, 2.4V/0.5A and 3.6V/0.5A. Also, for other lights, several E10 bulbs, like 2.5V/0.2A and 0.3A, and 3.5V/0.2A.

Just before he went out of business, I bought 15 pieces of the gorgeous Tad Customs 7.2V / 1.2A and 10 pieces 7.2V / 1.8A PR-base bulbs.

For the larger, more powerful lights I have over 10 different bulb options for the Surefire M6 (including original SF bulbs, numerous Lumens factory bulbs, Tad Customs bulbs and a LOT of different WA-bulbs and 3 different Carley bulbs).

Then some 7 pieces P90 drop-ins for the C2 and C3 Centurion, and numerous bulbs for my E1E...


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 23, 2020)

back when we had radioshack, they used to sell halogen pr bulb, 5.2v 850ma, it had a cylindrical glass envelope, not like the rest of the bulbs, it worked great with 4 cells, and due to straight filament had the best beam. i wish i could find some, but i tried, can't find those anywhere now


----------



## 325addict (Dec 27, 2020)

Just Google *Barthelme 01695285 and you will find numerous sellers. This is for the PR-base 5.2V / 850mA halogen bulb.

*Edit: just use Google and enter [h=1]Barthelme 01695285 Miniature Halogen Bulb P13.5 5.2V 850mA[/h]Order Code: [h=2]57-6628 and you will have it in the first position.[/h]




alpg88 said:


> back when we had radioshack, they used to sell halogen pr bulb, 5.2v 850ma, it had a cylindrical glass envelope, not like the rest of the bulbs, it worked great with 4 cells, and due to straight filament had the best beam. i wish i could find some, but i tried, can't find those anywhere now


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice find! I`v got 5 on the way


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 29, 2020)

I managed to score 20X [email protected] E10 MES bulbs this morning 
and also a [email protected] halogen PR bulb to try in my 2D mag.


----------



## ma tumba (Dec 29, 2020)

I think I will try 6.5v barthelmy bulbs in a stock A2 ring, instead of the 5mm leds. they should be fine direct drive, after i short circuit the resistors. 

three bulbs would total ~90lm, which is pretty impressive


----------

